#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Op zoek naar een man met herseninhoud & humor :)

## Noortje_L

Hoi, 

Ik ben voorlopig Noortje. Ik ben op zoek naar mijn wederhelft. Ik zal eerst iets over mijzelf vertellen:

*Ik ben* 28 jaar en juriste. Ik ben sociaal, spontaan, nuchter, een denker en een doener. Hou van reizen shoppen vriendinnen lezen muziek en films. Hou ook van zwemmen en fitness. Ben woonachtig in Zuid-Holland. 

_Wat zoek ik?_ Ik ben op zoek naar een man met een passie, goed ontwikkeld (hetzij door het leven hetzij door onderwijs), een eigen leven, een eigen identiteit. Geen grijze-massa-meeloper, maar een original. Een nuchtere, kritische en ruimdenkende man. Eentje die tegen de stroom inzwemt en doet wat z'n hart hem ingeeft. Een man met hobbies, met dromen, met meningen en met zelfvertrouwen. 

*Waarom wil ik dit?* Omdat ik ook zo ben. Geen onzekere pubers voor mij. *

do's*:
- lief, humor
- kritisch 
- ambitie. passie
- niet bang voor een boek 
- avontuurlijk ingesteld
*don'ts:*
- roken of drinken
- bekrompen zijn
- extreem gelovig zijn
- puberaal zijn

Ik ben benieuwd  :knipoog:

----------


## the_pinquin

.,,,,

----------


## Rb2705

Ben je nog opzoek ?

----------


## Noortje_L

Ja ben nog op zoek! Up !

----------


## Rb2705

Pm mij

----------


## Noortje_L

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## Noortje_L

Up.  :blij:  :blij:  :blij:  :blij:  :blij:

----------


## Jaouad32

Hi Noortje,

Ik denk dat de meeste mannen hier zenuwachtig van worden.
Vind je het trouwens belangrijk dat hij moslim is?

----------


## _Desiderium_

> Hi Noortje,
> 
> Ik denk dat de meeste mannen hier zenuwachtig van worden.
> Vind je het trouwens belangrijk dat hij moslim is?



Spreek voor jezelf man.
Deze bezems doen mij niks,ben gwn nieuwsgierig of ze nog in de markt liggen bij de Marokkanen,haha.
Meeste motten niks van zulke meiden hebben en trouwen uit Maroc. :tong uitsteken: 
Dus vandaar mijn interesse in deze rubriek.

----------


## Mona29

> Jij stelt echt veel eisen.
> 
> Je moet je eisen wat naar beneden stellen aub.


Eisen naar beneden stellen? :eyebrow: 

Zijn hele rele eisen, niks mis mee.
Maximale lengte, inkomen eis, VOG bewijs, dat zijn eisen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mona29

> Spreek voor jezelf man.
> Deze bezems doen mij niks,ben gwn nieuwsgierig of ze nog in de markt liggen bij de Marokkanen,haha.
> Meeste motten niks van zulke meiden hebben en trouwen uit Maroc.
> Dus vandaar mijn interesse in deze rubriek.


Ze is te hoog gegrepen voor je.
Waarom bezems?
Ik hoop dat het niet het koosnaampje van je (toekomstige) vrouw gaat worden of al is, anders vliegt ze zo bij je weg  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mona29

> WTF?!!
> 
> Kenker op joh met je te hoog gegrepen.
> 
> Kssst...ik doe geen bezems.
> 
> Ga iemand anders lastigvallen bezem/oma.


Het klopt, zij is inderdaad te hoog gegrepen voor jou  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Wat een niveau, zeg  :Smilie:

----------


## berkani45

bezems hhh .jij mona29 heb hoop voor hem?

----------


## MrMo31

Hoi 

en ben je al iemand tegen gekomen.
ik ben zelf 32 gescheiden en heb kids die staan boven alles
als je denkt ik wil je kennen hoor ik he

----------


## Casaoui1980

PM gestuurd

----------


## Hamza wil meer weten

Ik heb n master in techniek (industrile wetenschappen en techniek)... Met optie ruimtevaart, dus dat zit goed, right? Maar ik ben wel n roker :-( 
Dus houd t op? Guess what? I ll quit... So Maybe i ll talk to you when i do ;-)

----------


## free minded

Ik denk aan de meeste van je criteria te voldoen, derhalve heb ik zelf ook een belangrijke en dat is de volgende: Heb je intense liefde voor flora en met name fauna? groetjes...

ps: beoordeel me niet op me profiel want die is niet echt representatief.... Ik wilde hem aanpassen maar je profiel sprak me aan dus ik laat t even zo en hoop op deze voet verder te gaan. Immers, ik ben maar op zoek naar 1 enkele levensgezel. Hoop wat van je te horen "Noortje" ... Groetjes Ab

----------


## free minded

inmiddels tikkeltje bijgewerkt..... met de nadruk op tje..... :Smilie:

----------


## maghrabi112

Slm
Pm voor meer info aub

----------


## Bull

Noortje ik heb interesse, PM me of app me 0640566343

----------


## 007700

Pm mij

----------


## Hamza wil meer weten

Werkt dit echt? kan men echt een duurzame relatie opbouwen met iemand die men vanuit n dating site heeft "geplukt"? Heb s naar de statistieken gekeken en de cijfers daar? echt triestig!! Nog geen 5% blijft samen!! nog straffer!! Ze krijgen kinderen en 65% verbreekt de relatie al na 3j!!
Deze (kl) maatschappij zit in een stroomversnelling!! en jullie zijn behoren daar toe....
Illuminatie en hun agenda, vernietigen van normen en waardes van de gelovige mens...
Over de kinderen (gedupeerden) die berooid achter blijven heb ik dan nog niet eens gesproken!!!

----------


## free minded

HAHAHA!!! Jij komt er wel Hamza! Prima instelling, precies wat de wereld nodig heeft!

pfff............zucht

----------


## Ariba

Het is dat ik niks met juristen heb, maar veel succes!

----------


## Mohammed_010

ewa geef je nummer via prive dan bel of ap ik je wollah eerste dag dus weet niet hoe het werkt pricies thankss xx

----------

